# Throttle and idle issues



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, so I'm back with my John Deere TRX 26. Having issues with the throttle now. 
I need to get this throttle rectified before I can re-address the idle issues. I've linked a youtube video for consideration. Any input is appreciated.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=55QJ_IT2lx0


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

videos dead


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

My apologies...

Here is the link. Let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Relli . You were wise in looking at donyboy's videos for help. Since you removed the governor arm when cleaning the carb, you will need to do a "static governor adjustment" found in the link below. Basically, you are setting the governor spool to a zero point where the spool will apply pressure and move the throttle shaft as the engine rpm's increase. Set the throttle control lever to fast before making the adjustment. Loosen the torx screw on the governor arm, turn the governor clamp full counter clockwise and hold it there, push? or pull? the governor arm to open the throttle plate all the way and hold there, then tighten the torx screw.

Be aware that you should use a tachometer to check full throttle rpm's or risk the chance of destroying the engine.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello Grunt,

Thanks for the reply!

Yes, I watched that video several times, and that was one of the videos that I was referring to in my post 

I have a couple of questions regarding your comment:

1. What is the governor spool, and where can I find it?
2. In your post you state "Set the throttle control lever to fast before making the adjustment"... - However, in Donyboy's video he states the opposite (refer to the 2:53 mark in his video).

Kindly let me know if there is a reason you indicate I should have the throttle in fast rather than down, or if you were simply mistaken...I would appreciate it. 

Thanks everyone for your input. There seems to be several websites, and other videos assisting with this issue.

Jeff


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Relli, I and many others have a great respect for donyboy and his wealth of knowledge. I would do as he instructed, but since you are manually holding the throttle wide open during the adjustment, I don't THINK it makes a difference but I would take his word over mine. :icon-embarrassed:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you tried setting it yet ??


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have tried making the adjustment without success. 

Here is what I did:

1. put the throttle lever to fast.
2. Loosened the torx screw
3. Pushed/Pulled the governor arm toward the carb
4. Re-tightened the torx screw

I think where I am a bit confused is regarding Grunt's post where he states:
"Loosen the torx screw on the governor arm, turn the governor clamp full counter clockwise and hold it there"

So a couple of questions for clarification please:

1. What is the governor clamp, and where can I find it? Is it the piece that the governor arm rests on top of?
2. If I need to turn the governor clamp counter clockwise (as Grunt suggests), do I need to remove the torx screw, then turn the clamp counter clockwise, then re-tighten the torx screw?
3. Does the governor clamp have a spring which applies pressure to the governor arm, forcing the carburetor/throttle linkages forward when the throttle lever is put in the idle/off position?

Kindly answer these questions for clarification. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Any input regarding the above questions?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In post number four, the photo for the youtube video shows the governor arm just to the right of the "play" arrow. Or, the arrow is pointing at it. If the shaft is shaped like a "D" the arm is only going to go on in one way but you can loosed the screw (silver in the photo facing forward) to adjust the governed max speed.
Some you adjust by loosening the bolt that clamps it to the shaft like part #11 below.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally got it back to normal. In the end, the governor was certainly the issue, along with having the carburetor link in the wrong hole. Once I got that straightened out, I referred back to Donyboy's videos to make adjustments on the carburetor, idle mixture and idle speed. Got it running fine.

Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Life is good. Glad to hear you're back up and running :wavetowel2:


----------

